# How to package fresh pasta and fresh pasta sauce for selling



## rashi22 (May 13, 2015)

I want to sell my ravioli, gnocchi and fresh pasta sauces in refrigerated departments of stores. Does any one know how they package their products so that they last 2 weeks or more? Is it vacuum sealed?

Thanks!~!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't think they are vacuum sealed. I think they are heat sealed around the edges. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. However, I would get all my ducks in a row. Perhaps this might help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7703671_sell-homemade-pasta.html

You might "partner" with a local restaurant, and prepare the fresh pasta and sauces on their premises/in their kitchens. Good luck. Wish you much success.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIW, recently I came across some interesting pasta sold on Amazon, etc. The pasta looked very appealing and unique, but reading through several reviews (it arrived broken, etc., & wondered how long it was on the shelf), I'm still on the fence.

Examples:





  








da9f597aa60dfdf7d6c06c8075272c1d.jpg




__
cerise


__
May 13, 2015











  








91bD-J60xpL._SL1500_.jpg




__
cerise


__
May 13, 2015








There's a lot of competition out there:

http://alfonsosgourmet.com/tortelloni-pearsandgorgonzola.aspx

http://alfonsosgourmet.com/ravioli-heartstripedlobster.aspx


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Check out a Duniform machine. Many different options for food packaging.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I think your best bet is to go to the big guys like Barilla etc. Present them with a sample, and let them do the packaging.


----------

